# Hunting Recurve Bow Length?



## felis (Oct 21, 2017)

I've seen charts that plot bow length based on your draw length. 
I don't have enough posts to put in links, but if you enter: learn-archery.com/proper-bow-size
into a search engine, it should get you there.
There's one about half way down that page, for recurves used for target shooting.

That might be right for target shooting, but usually for hunting you're going to want something a bit shorter.
I'm about your height, with a 28" DL, and I'm using a 58" Grizzly.
Feels perfect to me.

I'm not sure about a 29.5" DL with a 58" bow. 
Someone else will have to chime in on that.

People say a longer bow will draw bit smoother, and shoot a bit more accurately.
But I wouldn't want to use anything near as long as 66" for hunting.
Use whatever feels right, and whatever works for you.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Humans were hunting with long bows way before "standards" came in. Chose the bow based on how comfortable you will be with it in the specific conditions of your hunting and how good you are with it, not based on what others are saying.
If you really want a rule of thumb, I created one based on my experience: 2xDL + 2" as minimum bow length where Comfort rules. It works just for me. But I know gents hunting with longbows 66", 68" and 70" without problems.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a draw length that's a bit over 29" and can comfortably shoot bow from 60" to 64". My daily shooter and hunting bow is a 64" recurve. 

I like the feeling of stability with the longer bow and haven't found the extra few inches to be a problem in the field. For me, longer is almost always better, but hunting conditions vary and only you will know what you can get away with for bow length.


----------



## TopherNJ (Mar 27, 2015)

Just as a heads up you may want to double check your draw length on a recurve. I'm 5'8 with a 28.5"DL on a compound and about half to three-quarters of an inch less with the recurve. If you're 28-29" an 58" should work depending on design. I'm really trying to not spend money right now with the impending holidays but did call and talk to the gents at Great Northern about their Lil' Creep longbow. It's a 58" that draws smoothly to 29" before it starts to stack, according to them. 

Good luck.


----------



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

Devinocd said:


> Could a 29.5” draw work with a 58” bow or should I go with the 60.”


I would be looking at a short riser with medium or long limbs. Long limbs tend to stack less and still work out to make a fairly short bow depending on the riser ofc. 



Devinocd said:


> Also i have shot fingers with an Oneida Kestrel for years which is a 41 inch bow so im used to the feel of shooting shorter bows.


Pretty cool bow but the let off is helping you shoot that short of bow, not so easy with no let off on a recurve at that length. However, you can purchase a Bear "Super Mag 48" which is very short bow and some ppl can shoot them accurate enough.

I don't like shooting long bows either, 62" max for my 29" draw length. My Samick sage is an awesome little bow especially for the price.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Im wondering if I should get a 15” riser with the long limbs to make a 60” bow and could always get med limbs to make a 58” bow later. What is the give and take between a 17” and a 15” riser?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Plenty of stuff killed with +66" bows. Personally I can't stand anything under 64".


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Easykeeper said:


> I have a draw length that's a bit over 29" and can comfortably shoot bow from 60" to 64". My daily shooter and hunting bow is a 64" recurve.
> 
> I like the feeling of stability with the longer bow and haven't found the extra few inches to be a problem in the field. For me, longer is almost always better, but hunting conditions vary and only you will know what you can get away with for bow length.


I have shot from 52 to 68 thru the years.
I've come to believe you can shoot whatever bow you put your mind to shoot..to a degree.
It's mostly personal preference but I draw 28 inches, 58 to 62 feels good overall, to me.
Easykeeper has a point. I think if you stay on the longer end, especially if you draw 29 to 30 inches, it will be more comfortable to shoot...generally.
But, bow design has a lot to do with smoothness of the pull.
Depending on the amount of forward riser, and limb angle coming off the riser.
Some 60 inch bows may pull smoother than some 64 inch bows.
I've come to like my 62 inch Sage here lately.
Also like my 70s 58 inch Bear too.
Shoot different bows if you can and go from there.
For beginners...the longer the better imo.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Easykeeper said:


> I have a draw length that's a bit over 29" and can comfortably shoot bow from 60" to 64". My daily shooter and hunting bow is a 64" recurve.
> 
> I like the feeling of stability with the longer bow and haven't found the extra few inches to be a problem in the field. For me, longer is almost always better, but hunting conditions vary and only you will know what you can get away with for bow length.


I have shot from 52 to 68 thru the years.
I've come to believe you can shoot whatever bow you put your mind to shoot..to a degree.
It's mostly personal preference but I draw 28 inches, 58 to 62 feels good overall, to me.
Easykeeper has a point. I think if you stay on the longer end, especially if you draw 29 to 30 inches, it will be more comfortable to shoot...generally.
But, bow design has a lot to do with smoothness of the pull.
Depending on the amount of forward riser, and limb angle coming off the riser.
Some 60 inch bows may pull smoother than some 64 inch bows.
I've come to like my 62 inch Sage here lately.
Also like my 70s 58 inch Bear too.
Shoot different bows if you can and go from there.
For beginners...the longer the better imo.


----------



## felis (Oct 21, 2017)

OK - I take it back. One of my bows is an older Shakespear x-6 @35#. It's 66" long. 
Haven't used it for a bit, so I forgot. I could use it to hunt with, but I prefer something shorter.
Also, even though we have a 30# legal lower limit in my state, I think that might be a bit light
for anything other than small game.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

does anyone hunt with a horsebow?

I just got my 50# 50" Horseman from Bearpaw Bodnik today, it is a hybrid horsebow with ff compatible recurve tips (non siyahs)

I dont have a chrono at the moment, but eyeballing, if not faster, it shoots as fast as my other 58"60" recurve...


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

kentsabrina said:


> does anyone hunt with a horsebow?
> 
> I just got my 50# 50" Horseman from Bearpaw Bodnik today, it is a hybrid horsebow with ff compatible recurve tips (non siyahs)
> 
> I dont have a chrono at the moment, but eyeballing, if not faster, it shoots as fast as my other 58"60" recurve...


Have any pics? Interested in what it looks like lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

Devinocd said:


> What is the give and take between a 17” and a 15” riser?


Some weight, sight window length and balance perhaps but I would be concentrating on whats available and/or budget and let that help dictate what you get.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Bows of the same length will behave very differently depending on the riser/limb combo. Select a bow based upon having limbs suited to your draw length and then riser length as a secondary choice as a matter of personal taste so far as balance and sight window.
I was initially talked into a 64" bow. 19" riser, long recurve limbs. I found it a bit soft shooting for my 28" draw. I was not pulling it far enough to really work the recurves.
Check with the limb maker for his recommendations. For me, I ended up going to a 19" riser and short limbs. (recommended draw is 26"-28" with max of 28 1/2") I found that I liked it even better than the same 60" bow as a 17" riser and medium limbs.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Herewith the pic, The Horseman from Bearpaw Bodnik is a 52" 50# bow instead (not 50", my bad), still pretty short n slimline comparing to the 58" Ragim Black Bear next to it.

It has no siyahs but with recurve like reinforced limb tips, also has a small shelf cutout for mediterranean draw.

So I call it a hybrid horsebow. It comes with a bearpaw whisper string n sheep skins leather wrapped handle.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

For the 50" bow from Bearpaw Bodnik, it is the new Mingo instead, it has a crazy fast bamboo/glass limbs. 
https://www.thelongbowshop.com/coll...-bows/products/mingo-recurve-field-bow-custom



herewith a review of the "old" Mingo, which has a much lesser drawweight n in 48", still it is a little speed beast...so I have no doubt the beefier 50" new version will perform even better, if not, the same.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXxl_nDPAc&t=50s


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

a gentleman shooting a 55# Horseman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4qi8P2N0es


Malta Archery reviews a lighter # Horseman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctPD__v4skI


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

D, if I had to make your choice, I'd choose the bow your not shooting. Your draw length is pretty long. Longer bows are more accurate. It's not about smoothness I's about string angle. With a longer bow you have less string on your fingers at full draw than a short bow. Think of shooting a 70 inch bow and a 3 foot compound with fingers. Do you think you'll get a cleaner release with MORE string on your fingers.

I'm at 29 inches and shot a 64 inch longbow for over 20 years and length was never a problem.

Bowmania


----------



## Gwh17 (Jun 12, 2017)

I am drawing 29" with a 58" recurve. Seems fine to me. I seem to like the shorter bows myself.


----------

